# Oxycodone HCL (15 mg) - First Time - A Pleasant First



## ravaged_eden

Doing oxycodone for the first time, thought I’d write a trip report. Most people seem to have info about doing higher doses, so I thought it might be useful to write a trip report for people who haven’t done it about what starting with a relatively low dose feels like.

The only thing I ate today was a bowl of cereal this morning… I’ve been holding off because I wasn’t sure if I was going to parachute or snort… since it’s a smaller amount and I wanted it to hit me as hard as I can I’ve decided to snort it.

Stats: 6’2, 185 lbs
Dose: crushed 15 mg Oxycodone HCL

8:50 – divide it up into two lines, snort one of them

Talking to my friend on MSN right now… not feeling too much yet, just kind of giggly but that might just be the excitement I get from doing drugs. One thing I noticed was that this is really not hard to snort… some other things I’ve snorted before have a really disgusting feeling and taste… this goes really smooth. The small amount of drip that there is, though there’s not much, is a little gross, but overall this is one of the more pleasant things I’ve snorted.

8:55 – hoping it’ll hit me a little harder, snort the other line

9:00 – ok, now it’s definitely hitting me

Starting to feel very comfortable… not totally blown or anything, but very content. My friend who I’m discussing this with is very amused with me right now. My hands feel slightly heavy as I type.

9:10 – feeling really relaxed

I keep telling my friend over and over how comfortable this is… it’s just the only way I can describe it; very, very comfortable. It’s pleasant. My stomach feels a little uneasy, but not greatly so. I think I need to put on some music.

9:20 – a little wobbly

Got up to go look in the mirror to check my pupils, surprisingly they’re not all that dilated like I thought they’d be. It was fun getting up though… I wasn’t too wobbly after I got up, but just the act of standing up was a fun sensation. It’s a little difficult to write this, I’m not great at multitasking right now. I’m really enjoying the music though… just some kind of mellow stuff, nothing too fast.

9:40 – uhh… what? (a little confused)

My friend just called a bit ago and I’m definitely having trouble focusing right now. I kept zoning out and like missing what she was hearing… but she knew what I was doing so she was just laughing at me. I feel pretty… warm right now. I got up to do a couple of things and felt a little queasy, I think I should probably just chill and listen to music for a little bit.

9:55 – kitty!

My cat came up, she’s very cuddly. ^_^ I’m feeling a little less giddy now than I was before… I feel kind of stoned right now, but not quite as dumb as stoned… just very slow and kind of heavy.

10:10 – past the peak

Well, if there was some kind of peak to tonight’s experience I’m pretty sure that I’m probably past it by now. I’m just kind of content now, not euphoric, just heavy and warm. I’ll probably just lay back, listen to music and let it ride out for a while. Unless something randomly amazing happens, I’ll probably just report again when I start having a noticeable comedown.

10:30 – itching?

I think I might be starting to feel the opiate itch a little bit… not overly so, and not even all that unpleasant, I’m just starting to notice the presence of a slight itch. I’ve starting sweating a little bit too, just some perspiration on my forehead.

11:20 – itching subsiding

I’ve gone to watch television with my brother for a while… the itching is beginning to subside now. It wasn’t really bothersome at any point though, like I said before, just present. It isn’t a terribly unpleasant itch. I do find myself becoming a little irritable. Not greatly so, but I find myself being impatient with my brother where I normally banter back and forth with him. I think I’m annoyed because he’s interrupting my calm state.

11:40 – out-of-body

I thought that for the most part the effects were gone for this “trip,” but something else just happened briefly. For a little while I felt a kind of disconnect with my body, mostly in my hands & arms. They felt just a little off, like I wasn’t exactly controlling them normally. I find it kind of difficult to describe, I don’t know if anyone else has had this happen before. It’s come and passed, it was only for about 5 minutes, but I thought it might be notable.

12:30 – return to normal

I feel pretty normal again now, except for the slight remaining presence of the itch I don’t notice any more lingering effects of the drug.

This was definitely an interesting experience. I’ve previously had a lot of experience with stimulants and a little bit of experience with psychedelics, and this is certainly different than anything I’ve ever done before. I’d like to experiment with this more, perhaps at a slightly larger dose but ingested orally rather than insufflated. While I wasn’t blown away by this particular experience, it was very pleasant as first experiences go and I definitely think this is something worth experimenting with further.

substancecode_oxycodone 
substancecode_pharms


----------



## the prepster

Yes, the first oxycodone experience. Always a blast. Maybe I'll write a trip report about my oxycodone experience. It's been going on for five years.

Anyway, that's a really well-written first trip report. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ifonly

fuck australia and its lack of opiates

*cuddles his consolation prize, codeine*


oh btw great trip report, as always just amplifies the urge to do it myself


----------



## Beenhead

Actually, Opiates are known to restrict the pupils into tiny black dots! But very cool       and might I add _comfortable_ read!


----------



## Xorkoth

> Got up to go look in the mirror to check my pupils, surprisingly they’re not all that dilated like I thought they’d be.



Like Beenhead said, opiates do not dilate the pupils, they constrict them.  Someone very intoxicated on opiates is given away by their pinpoint pupils.

Anyway, good read, and be careful with opiates!  Never develop a regular schedule for taking them, even if it's only every Friday or something.  Trust me, you will probably begin to slide down a slippery slope, ending up taking them all the time and addicted.


----------



## SpelunkingTheMind

^ shame, shame.


----------



## blau1005

Wow, you archaeologist.


----------



## SyR1S

i wish i was still an "O.C virgin".... damn but your pupils will def not get big, they will get contriscted bro thats what opiates tend to do.


----------



## drug_mentor

Oxycontin is so nice, I wish it was commonly available here, maybe its a blessing in disguise lol.


----------



## zekethemusicman

Ahhh i fucking love this shit.  Its not as good as heroin, but god its fucking good%)


----------



## empty1

ravaged_eden said:


> Doing oxycodone for the first time, thought I’d write a trip report. Most people seem to have info about doing higher doses, so I thought it might be useful to write a trip report for people who haven’t done it about what starting with a relatively low dose feels like.
> 
> The only thing I ate today was a bowl of cereal this morning… I’ve been holding off because I wasn’t sure if I was going to parachute or snort… since it’s a smaller amount and I wanted it to hit me as hard as I can I’ve decided to snort it.
> 
> Stats: 6’2, 185 lbs
> Dose: crushed 15 mg Oxycodone HCL
> 
> 8:50 – divide it up into two lines, snort one of them
> 
> Talking to my friend on MSN right now… not feeling too much yet, just kind of giggly but that might just be the excitement I get from doing drugs. One thing I noticed was that this is really not hard to snort… some other things I’ve snorted before have a really disgusting feeling and taste… this goes really smooth. The small amount of drip that there is, though there’s not much, is a little gross, but overall this is one of the more pleasant things I’ve snorted.
> 
> 8:55 – hoping it’ll hit me a little harder, snort the other line
> 
> 9:00 – ok, now it’s definitely hitting me
> 
> Starting to feel very comfortable… not totally blown or anything, but very content. My friend who I’m discussing this with is very amused with me right now. My hands feel slightly heavy as I type.
> 
> 9:10 – feeling really relaxed
> 
> I keep telling my friend over and over how comfortable this is… it’s just the only way I can describe it; very, very comfortable. It’s pleasant. My stomach feels a little uneasy, but not greatly so. I think I need to put on some music.
> 
> 9:20 – a little wobbly
> 
> Got up to go look in the mirror to check my pupils, surprisingly they’re not all that dilated like I thought they’d be. It was fun getting up though… I wasn’t too wobbly after I got up, but just the act of standing up was a fun sensation. It’s a little difficult to write this, I’m not great at multitasking right now. I’m really enjoying the music though… just some kind of mellow stuff, nothing too fast.
> 
> 9:40 – uhh… what? (a little confused)
> 
> My friend just called a bit ago and I’m definitely having trouble focusing right now. I kept zoning out and like missing what she was hearing… but she knew what I was doing so she was just laughing at me. I feel pretty… warm right now. I got up to do a couple of things and felt a little queasy, I think I should probably just chill and listen to music for a little bit.
> 
> 9:55 – kitty!
> 
> My cat came up, she’s very cuddly. ^_^ I’m feeling a little less giddy now than I was before… I feel kind of stoned right now, but not quite as dumb as stoned… just very slow and kind of heavy.
> 
> 10:10 – past the peak
> 
> Well, if there was some kind of peak to tonight’s experience I’m pretty sure that I’m probably past it by now. I’m just kind of content now, not euphoric, just heavy and warm. I’ll probably just lay back, listen to music and let it ride out for a while. Unless something randomly amazing happens, I’ll probably just report again when I start having a noticeable comedown.
> 
> 10:30 – itching?
> 
> I think I might be starting to feel the opiate itch a little bit… not overly so, and not even all that unpleasant, I’m just starting to notice the presence of a slight itch. I’ve starting sweating a little bit too, just some perspiration on my forehead.
> 
> 11:20 – itching subsiding
> 
> I’ve gone to watch television with my brother for a while… the itching is beginning to subside now. It wasn’t really bothersome at any point though, like I said before, just present. It isn’t a terribly unpleasant itch. I do find myself becoming a little irritable. Not greatly so, but I find myself being impatient with my brother where I normally banter back and forth with him. I think I’m annoyed because he’s interrupting my calm state.
> 
> 11:40 – out-of-body
> 
> I thought that for the most part the effects were gone for this “trip,” but something else just happened briefly. For a little while I felt a kind of disconnect with my body, mostly in my hands & arms. They felt just a little off, like I wasn’t exactly controlling them normally. I find it kind of difficult to describe, I don’t know if anyone else has had this happen before. It’s come and passed, it was only for about 5 minutes, but I thought it might be notable.
> 
> 12:30 – return to normal
> 
> I feel pretty normal again now, except for the slight remaining presence of the itch I don’t notice any more lingering effects of the drug.
> 
> This was definitely an interesting experience. I’ve previously had a lot of experience with stimulants and a little bit of experience with psychedelics, and this is certainly different than anything I’ve ever done before. I’d like to experiment with this more, perhaps at a slightly larger dose but ingested orally rather than insufflated. While I wasn’t blown away by this particular experience, it was very pleasant as first experiences go and I definitely think this is something worth experimenting with further.



dont do it brother , you had your fun now walk away because the room you just walked in is hard to get out of , we all thought it wouldn't get us next thing i knew i turned to look at the door i walked in and it was bolted shut then borded and cemented .....good luck my friend


----------



## regfairfield

good report....alot of people get anxiety the first time because they are not used to the feelings...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Yes, the first oxycodone experience. Always a blast. Maybe I'll write a trip report about my oxycodone experience. It's been going on for five years.
> 
> Anyway, that's a really well-written first trip report. Keep 'em coming.



QFT.

Your first few opiate highs will certainly be the best, great report


----------



## tryin-Abovedawater

*Quit while you're ahead!*

I agree with empty1. I wish someone had warned me how pills would eventually take over my life, eventually leading to herion addiction. I actually was able to get clean off herion, but through chronic illness, here I am back on opiates, but holding on for dear life every day. 
If your not hooked, and have the opportunity to walk away with your freedom, I don't know why any of us addicts woudnt warn you to stay free from the monster opiate addiction!
Take care,


----------



## tryin-Abovedawater

Well said... How can we live withourselves if we don't try to warn them? If it saves even 1... Just imagine!


----------



## Liminality

Nice report  Good to see one of a low dose / naive user.

Just insufflated 15mg before, first time snorting anything. Very content ^_^

:D :D


----------



## sanpedro20092011

Nice report, I remember the first time I snorted oxy and it was great! I know what you mean about the comfortable feeling, it's like this very subtle warm blanket comes over your mind and body. It's true that it's very addictive, but it is possible to wean off and stay off (withdrawal really sucks though).


----------



## George_Jung

empty1 said:


> dont do it brother , you had your fun now walk away because the room you just walked in is hard to get out of , we all thought it wouldn't get us next thing i knew i turned to look at the door i walked in and it was bolted shut then borded and cemented .....good luck my friend


 
Damn isn't that the truth....


----------



## MikeOekiM

Beenhead said:


> Actually, Opiates are known to restrict the pupils into tiny black dots! But very cool       and might I add _comfortable_ read!


 
yeah i saw u were checking to see if ur pupils were dialated when realy your pupils constrict (get smaller) when on opiates.


----------



## b lewis

I took oxycodone for my first time about an hour and a half ago. I took 15mg and I weigh 125 lbs. so far I feel like my whole bodies warm and I love being still.


----------



## Tosh.Suku

Great trip report. Try not to get physically dependent on the synthetic heroin you're snorting.


----------



## lunydogg

oxycodone are great but be careful u take too much u will die. a couple years ago 30mg roxy would get me high for the night but as time went by my dose increased in order to feel the same effect and now i need 120mg to get high. so if you never took them before do not start at a high dose because u see other people doing it because u dont know there tolerance. have fun and be careful everyone


----------



## Saustin

Ya it takes me 6-8 30 mg's minimum just to get high. I started almost 6 years ago and took 1 lortab 10 a day for about three years. Really only 1 a day for 3 years. Then once it took more than 1 to get high it was over from there now I take about 14-20 roxy 30's a day. I'm trying to detox and get on suboxin but the amount I put in my body it takes days. Like 3-5 for all to get out of my system so I can safely take the suboxin. I didn't take any for 72 hours. I felt absolutely like I was in living hell. So I figured I can take suboxin now. Nope it made me so much worse because I still had opiates on my receptors and went into rapid withdrawling within 20 min. Of taking 16 mg of suboxin. It's been 24 hours since then and I still feel really really bad but hopefully that first dose of suboxin pushed all opiates out I went into withdrawl and I'm gonna wait a few more hours then hopefully I can take and actually feel better. I wish not even for my worst enemy to be in the situation I'm in so please all you people who just take sometimes and aren't addicted please just stop taking them. Before you will realize it you will be stuck and addicted to the little devil pills. (that's what I call them now). You will never feel more helpless in your life then you will being addicted to this shit. So please. If you read this long ass post just take some advise from someone that is somewhere that you would never want to be. I've done lots of drugs for a while. I used meth everyday from 15-20 years old. Everyday. Then when I decided I didn't like being hooked on it and how I felt and lack of sleep and food ( my 2 favorite things) I just stopped. Slept for about 3 straight days and then I was fine. Haven't touched it since and I'm 27 now. So it's been 7 years. Opiate addiction is 10000% worse and the effects and withdrawl and just the way you feel. Absolutely horrible don't just go away after 3 days. I've been off them once before. I did suboxin for 6 months. But then I was only taking about 10 lortab 10's a day. And when I started to wien off the suboxin you pretty much go through the same withdrawl from the drug that gets you off opiates so it's a wonder drug but then again it's just a crutch cause sooner or later your going to have to push through some sort of highly unpleasant withdrawl that you never want to even see someone experience let alone go through it yourself. I hope someone reads this and understands how serious I am about how horrible this can get before you even think you have a problem. So for the last time. If you wanna get high. Please please choose something other that opiates. Stick with smoking pot cause that's the only thing you can consistently get high off of and not get physically addicted.


----------



## hpv311

Jeez i remember when i was young and we didn't even care for opiates .... all we wanted to do was trip. Now all i want to do i sniff dope till I'm cross-eyed.


----------



## hpv311

o yes kid .... you have never been sick till you've been dope sick. and once yer really on it the cravings never go away .... i will love dope till the day i die can't help it ... no amount of drs and shrinks can change it


----------



## Saustin

Yep. People don't understand how bad opiate withdrawl and temptation is. Because. Like you said. I love them. That's why I keep taking more and more. It takes 8 roxy 30's to make me feel like 1 lortab 10 used to make me feel. It's crazy. But I'm days without anything and it's my second day on suboxin. Today the sub. Helped. Yesterday it was to soon and it put me into rapid extreme withdrawl. Before I took it I felt sooo bad. Didn't think it could be much worse. And then BAM. Right after I took 16 mg's of suboxin I felt like I needed to go to hospitol. I've been staying away from my home and family for the first week. I don't want my children to see me this way. And my children are also the reason I'm serious about quiting and will stop at nothing until I'm completely off everything. Including suboxin. 


Here's a ? For anyone who wants to answer. 

I've been told that the withdrawl I go through sounds way more severe than others experienceed from taking the same amount of opiates. Has anyone just had hell smack them in the face around 3 days without taking anything. Maybe I'm just weak to the symptoms but man I just wanna know if anyone else feels the withdrawl so severely. Thanks for reading.


----------



## spade082

MikeOekiM said:


> yeah i saw u were checking to see if ur pupils were dialated when realy your pupils constrict (get smaller) when on opiates.



^ this.
Kids tend to think all drugs dilate pupils, and most do; but yes opiates are a bit diff. They get pinpoint small. Actually, until my pupils are pinpoint sized, I feel absolutely no rush, no itch, no euphoria. Jackshit.
My message to OP would be have fun with them, but be wary of cravings, or flu-like symptoms the day(s) after you take Oxy. I never thought Id get hooked on them. But alas, I am now taking pretty massive doses (for a 17 year old.) And I just got off Subs for my dopesickness. 
Ive done IV morph, f*cking sucks d*ck. Im pretty scared of needles though, so promethazine + 3 or 4 Roxi 15s (half oral/half intranasal) always gives a great experience. But my tolerance fluctuates quite a bit. Heh I wish I could still snort one 15 and feel good. shiiiiit. 
I used to take Vic 10s and now I can take 40mg and not feel relief. When I found Oxy It was love at first sight.

Again, have fun, but be wary as mental dependance CAN and WILL creep up on you, and can lead to physical addiction in some. Most people don't develop dependance probs if they're easy on them, just know your body and how you react to the drugs you take, and do NOT use them everyday, unless you wanna end up in mine and many other's position. But anyways, be safe, Have fun


----------



## x2molly2amped

Thanks for the great trip report.  Good read!
Made me really wish that I could enjoy 15mg of oxycodone.  I was injesting 150mg doses, twice a day.  Just to feel normal.


----------



## painindaneck

I've been told that the withdrawl I go through sounds way more severe than others experienceed from taking the same amount of opiates. Has anyone just had hell smack them in the face around 3 days without taking anything. Maybe I'm just weak to the symptoms but man I just wanna know if anyone else feels the withdrawl so severely. Thanks for reading. 

saustin.......

i am on oxycodone 15mg i have had neck and shoulder surgeries and am in chronic pain. i am also taking morphine, cant remember dosage, im not getting up to check either. i too went through hell when i accidentally went without the meds.  i had the shakes, couldnt sleep, thought i was going crazy and going to die. sweating profusely, i had to get out of the house mind you, this is 2am, winter time.  i went for a walk outside, must have walked for 4-5miles, all the while talking to myself, rambling on and on, if anyone were to have seen me, they would have thought i was a homeless person.  i cant really remember what happened after that, but apparently i survived.  and i will never go without again, ever. so, withdrawls are not fun to say the least. so, just be careful you people that are playing with this drug.


----------



## Xan_Fan

I had simlar experience the first time monkey-watered morphine


----------



## infectedmushroom

Mmmm....virgin oxycodone experiences....*drool*

Well, i'm still a virgin thank god! Shit is like the philosophers stone here in Australia. Guess my codeine dependence is enough eh, fuck climbing the opiate ladder.

Still, what a wonderful experience....*sigh*


----------

